# Anyone left?



## Satcomer (Oct 8, 2019)

Has everyone left? Seems awful dead in here lately!


----------



## SGilbert (Oct 8, 2019)

I'm here. Awaiting all the bitching about Catalina. . I'm holding off for a bit.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 8, 2019)

SGilbert said:


> I'm here. Awaiting all the bitching about Catalina. . I'm holding off for a bit.



Do what I do wait for it until you’ve backup and don’t upgrade until .2 comes out! Plus 32 bit apps don’t Run anymore. Also make sure your main apps are updated for the new Mac OS, it usually takes time for developers to update for new version!


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 9, 2019)

I am here part time. Checking new members & new posts, then on to next home project - painting !


----------



## ScottW (Oct 11, 2019)

Im here. Avoiding upgrading to Catalina.


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 11, 2019)

ScottW said:


> Im here. Avoiding upgrading to Catalina.



Me Too


----------



## bbloke (Nov 23, 2019)

I'm here occasionally too.  Life is very hectic these days, so I am on forums less often than I used to be...  

Similarly, I'm trying to avoid Catalina.  I have several 32-bit apps I really need, unfortunately.  Virtualization might be an option, I suppose.


----------

